# Anyone Run A Cat 916 Loader



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Looked at a used cat 916 Loader. '87 With 500 Hrs on rebuild ( or so it said )-$17,500

Anyone run one of these? What newer machines do they compare to?

What size pusher would work?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i have a 79 cat 910, recent rebuilds on a engine and tranny, no creature comforts but it runs and pushes great, has a 10ft pusher right now, could probably handle a 12ft well, check ritchie specs to learn more about your machine


----------



## loaderplower93 (Dec 5, 2007)

I've run a 916 I think it was a 94...nice machine good controls and good feel. Was using it for dirt work but plenty of power for snow, I agree at least a 10' would work.

First time I ran it I didn't know you had to pull the gas pedal up to kill the engine, first time I had seen that but it was a good loader.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

loaderplower93;1019570 said:


> I've run a 916 I think it was a 94...nice machine good controls and good feel. Was using it for dirt work but plenty of power for snow, I agree at least a 10' would work.
> 
> First time I ran it I didn't know you had to pull the gas pedal up to kill the engine, first time I had seen that but it was a good loader.


lmao, i had the same issue with the pedal, kept looking around for the kill switch, finally the guy who sold it to me climbs in the cab and shows me with a smug look on his face.


----------



## loaderplower93 (Dec 5, 2007)

yeah that was a slightly humbling experience because I was doing the same thing and finally the property manager did the same thing...pulled up and and just grabbed the pedal and left me with a nice bruised ego haha


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't feel bad boys. Just think about how many of these loaders are out there. I think most (if not all) older Cat loaders used to have this shut off. If you took all of the guys (and or gals) who have had that awkward experience, you could probably fill a couple of football stadiums and hold your therapy sessions.


----------



## loaderplower93 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks DGODGR that does help put it in perspective lol!


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Wasn't a CAT, but I did the same on a loader I used to own. Add me to your list! whud I win?


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

count me in- it happened on an old 627 pan- what a helpless feeling. sitting there with it idling after you've already turned the key to off. looking around the entire cab like WTF....LOL!!


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

800 series rubber tired dozer/knockdown machines had the same shut off as well. Probably anything that had an accelerator pedal (vs. decelerator pedal) worked that way.


----------

